# Profile pics and album pics



## Daniel Sullivan (Sep 10, 2008)

How does one post an album or a profile pic?  I've tried using the guide in the FAQ, I keep getting the message that I don't have sufficient rights.  Do I need to earn my MT blackbelt?

Daniel


----------



## theletch1 (Sep 10, 2008)

Posting profile pics and albums are a perk of being a supporting member here at MT.  It also allows you to have access to several forums that non-supporting members don't have.  Access to the arcade and the casino are also added into the mix.  Go here for info on becoming a supporting member.


----------



## jkembry (Sep 10, 2008)

Daniel,

Unless I have mis-read, you need to become a supporting member to be able to post pics.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Daniel Sullivan (Sep 10, 2008)

That answers my question!  Thank you!

Daniel


----------

